# Schulterschutz nach Schulterbruch



## dettiautos (17. März 2011)

Schulterschutz

Hallo Biker, 

ich habe mir am Wochenende das Schultereckgelenk gesprengt (Tossy III). Da ich gegenüber meinem Arbeitsgeber und meiner Familie Verantwortung habe, muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. Da ich den Sport nicht ganz aufgeben will, (hoffe in 6-8 Wochen wieder fahren zu dürfen) suche ich einen unauffälligen Schulterschutz. Da ich ab jetzt nur noch Touren fahren will ist mir ein Enduro Brustpanzer doch etwas zu auffällig und zu warm. Könnt Ihr mir Alternativen nennen, wie ich in Zukunft meine Schultern besser schützen kann und doch noch Tourentauglich bin. 

Bin für Eure Tipps sehr dankbar


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. März 2011)

Was versprichst Du Dir denn von so einem Schutz? Vor stumpfen Verletzungen/Stauchungen usw. helfen die eh weniger, nur eindringenden Gefährdungen (Steine, raustehende Äste usw.).
Will hier aber keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten. Dein Ansatz, Job und Familie geht vor, ist ja absolut richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (17. März 2011)

Der beste Schulterschutz ist ordentlich Muckis aufzubauen. 
Bin leider auch Schulterlädiert (hatte beide luxiert mit abgerissener Kapsel) aber nun auch dank Krafttraining keinerlei Probleme.

Oder seh dir mal Lacondeguy an. Wie der sich zerlegt und wieder aufsteht als wäre nichts gewesen. Ist für einen Biker auch ein gutes Muskelpaket.

Also ab ins Fitnesstudio,wenn du wieder fit bist. Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2011)

Weste? Hat mir schon geholfen, sieht noch passabel aus und man trägt sie auch im Sommer.

Brauche allerdings einen Liter mehr zu trinken auf Tour 

Trage Dainese, bei Hibike gibt es die Vorjahresmodelle für 170

Gruesse und gute Besserung!


----------



## HerbyAIC (18. März 2011)

Schau mal bei Orthema

http://www.ortema.de/de/index.php?p...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=49&vmcchk=1&Itemid=49


PS Gute Besserung


----------



## Lemming (18. März 2011)

Muskeln sind der einzig wahre Schutz deiner Schultern.

Das Orthema Zeugs vergiss mal wieder ganz schnell, das ist dafür gedacht wenn gar nichts mehr zu retten ist.


----------



## Chrisinger (18. März 2011)

Evtl hilft das ein bisschen http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...Jackets/EVS-Shoulder-Support-SB02::21511.html


----------



## MrJerwain (18. März 2011)

Das bringt alles nicht viel.
Der beste Schutz ist und bleibt Muskeln. Orthema ist eher Rehabilitation etc. aber wirklichen Schutz, wenns ernst wird leistets nicht.


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2011)

Zur Ergänzung meines Posts oben

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...oerperprotektor-anthrazit-black-Mod-2009.html

Kostet 150,-- und ist recht angenehm zu tragen; so dass ich sie mittlerweile immer trage. Stört halt nicht 

Bin damit mit der Schulter vorweg am Gardasee nach Sturz voll in den Felsen eingeschlagen und das Ding hat mich vor dem Krankenhaus bewahrt.

Muskeln sind natürlich nie verkehrt 

Gruesse


----------



## olli830 (19. März 2011)

grüß dich,

schau mal hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50261 .
wollt ihn mir auch bestellen..vielleicht hilft der ja..

gute besserung...


----------

